# KVH Trade Finalist #2



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

There will be 3 finalists, post your thoughts on the trade and we'll go from there. Myself, _Dre_ and KokoTheMonkey chose what we felt, were the best 3 trades -- and moved from there.

Trade 2, suggested by Dirty Dirk

Keith Van Horn + (a resigned) Darrel Armstrong

to the Portland Trailblazers, for

Theo Ratliff + Rubern Patterson

It works under the salary cap and our lineup would be

C: Erick Dampier/Theo Ratliff
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Alan Henderson
SF: Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse/Rubern Patterson
SG: Marquis Daniels/Jerry Stackhouse/Michael Finley
PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Another swap that helps out defensively. Theo Ratliff is a great shot blocker, plain and simple. He's not a very good rebounder or scorer, but he would be more valuable than Van Horn. As for Patterson, he's a high energy guy that could become a fan favorite as long as he's not running his mouth and getting trouble with the police.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's a mirror of the Cato-Christie deal, except Ratliff is one of the best defenders int he league. You wonder where he is athletically considering the season he had last year, but like Koko said, what Ratliff could potentially give us is more valuable than Van Horn. Patterson is a very good defender, he had a nice scoring year last season to. He'd fit into the offense as long as he can create his own shot.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yep, I agree with what you said Koko. Ratliff and Dampier, despite both old and overpaid, combined make a nice two headed center (_if only Bradley was here, so we could run 3 of the best defensive centers in the league :laugh: ). _Ratliff provides great interior D and would allow Dirk to sag out a bit more

Ruben Patterson is somewhat an exciting prospect, young, athletic and a nice dunker. Could be on the highlight reels with Devin next season..once again, we could have 3 highlight players if Bradley was here -- I mean, getting posterized is thought of highly by ESPN

Am I having a mental block, or has Theo Ratliff never played in the playoffs? I'm trying to think who he played for before Atlanta..


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I love the Idea about Ratliff, that would just kick ***. 

my only problem with the trade is Patterson, I'm not overly sold on him. While 'bad locker room guys' seem to sort it out when a Mav his attitude leaves alot to be desired.


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I like this trade.I would rather have Van Exel than Patterson.Patterson is a 3 and we don't need no help there.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are getting rid of Finley right?


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

CLUTCH#41 said:


> I like this trade.I would rather have Van Exel than Patterson.Patterson is a 3 and we don't need no help there.


No way do I want Van Exel back. We don't need a guy who does not play great defense and thinks he is a shooter but has shot less the 40% for the last 3 years. Some people only remember the Portland series 3 years ago and nothing else.

NVE is older and has bad knees and is not a good shooter anymore. So why would we want him. And please don't come on here with the "We need a guy with Nick's killer instinct" garbage. Nick IMO is no different than say Antione Walker. Just because they like to take key shots does not mean that anyone should want them to take those shots.

Please, no Nick Van Exel.

I hate Patterson's attitude or maybe his past attitude but he is a hell of a defender and I would rather have that any day of the week.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

So I take it you guys aren't taking into account if the other team would laugh in your face or not?


Actually I forgot that KVH was in the last year of his contract. That might be a good move for both teams I guess. For the person that mentioned NVE though I don't think that would happen because Portland would rather waive him than bring back a contract that wasn't a superstar type player.


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

Theo! said:


> Yep, I agree with what you said Koko. Ratliff and Dampier, despite both old and overpaid, combined make a nice two headed center (_if only Bradley was here, so we could run 3 of the best defensive centers in the league :laugh: ). _Ratliff provides great interior D and would allow Dirk to sag out a bit more
> 
> Ruben Patterson is somewhat an exciting prospect, young, athletic and a nice dunker. Could be on the highlight reels with Devin next season..once again, we could have 3 highlight players if Bradley was here -- I mean, getting posterized is thought of highly by ESPN
> 
> Am I having a mental block, or has Theo Ratliff never played in the playoffs? I'm trying to think who he played for before Atlanta..


I disagree Ratlif is a good shot blocker, he is not a great overall defender.


----------

